# Space Marine Faces Tutorial



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

A little tutorial I whipped up with the help of some of the books that really helped me out, enlarge to read the text, it's worth it!

1. this is the process I usually use for most pictures and it's generally working back and forth with shading and highlights adding details as the picture progresses, there really is no big secret to this 

2. messing around with facial features is a huge part of giving a character ....uh.....character, things to remember? 
*symmetrical faces look weird.
*start off with the proper proportions when your mapping out the face then mess with them when it comes to the detail.
*have an emotion in mind and keep thinking about it, it will probably show through even when your trying to draw a straight face.
*learn the facial anatomy, it's very important when it comes to making original looking faces as it gives you a lot more to work with than just changing up the eyes nose and mouth.
*draw loads of faces, I mean loooooaaaads, the best way to catch on is practice 

3. exert from- Drawing Cutting Edge Comics (Christopher Heart) 
link

4.exert from- Drawing & Painting The Undead (Keith Thomson)
link

5. exert from- Anatomy For Fantasy Artists (Glenn Fabry)
link

6.this sketch is just to show you how utilizing shape, lines and anatomy can help you to whip something up lickety-split (fast!), I don't know how many times I've gone back to these book to look at the same thing I've looked at a hundred times and found something new.

7.the best source of reference is a mirror, it gets embarrassing when people walk in on you pulling manic, vein popping, crazier than a diabetic hopped up on m&m's looking faces in the mirror, but it soon fades when you draw that same face on a badass character complete with scars, skulls and a big bloody gun and it looks SWEET!!!

8.Also look at what other artists have done, ALWAYS look at what other artist have done, there's just too muck knowledge there not to use 

hope I didn't ramble to much and all the best in your artistic endeavors


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Very good, I think this will help allot of artists.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Very good, I think this will help allot of artists.


yes, me ......er,hopefully :grin:,

thanks for posting slaine


----------

